# The avatar game



## Aristicus (Aug 5, 2012)

Kira (Absol): Okay, so we had this idea!

Shaide (Umbreon): It's stupid and no one will like it, Kira!

Sena (Espeon): Shut up you! So what this thread is, is staying in character of your avatar! You MUST be like your avatar!

Shaide: If you go out of character, the creator will ask a mod or admin to remove your post.

Sena: Other than that, the only rules are the forum rules! So go wild everyone!

Kira: OH OH OH! I REMEMBER SOMETHING! PICK ME! PICK ME!

Sena: Yes Kira?

Kira: If there's more than one character in your avatar, you must make all of them speak in a script format!

Shaide: I already know this is a terrible idea... kill me...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

Togepi: This idea seems awful...I mean, it sounds wonderful! Let's do this, guys!

*eats banana*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 5, 2012)

LuckyLaprs: Oh snap, it's stormy.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, I think that's a wonderful idea Aristicus. Would anyone of you youngsters be interested in helping me with my research?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 5, 2012)

Hm, what would I get for assisting you, old man?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

...Nnnope.
Unless it involves cookies. If it does, then I will. Maybe.
*transforms into a togepi*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

LuckyLaprs: GAH! HYDRO-ZARD!!! *uses Hydro-zard*
Clouds: *go away*
LuckyLaprs: There. That's better *swims around*


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 6, 2012)

Shaide: You people actually LIKE this? Sigh....guess I can't win. I never could. 

Sena: Oh ShE's JuSt SaD bEcAuSe tHaT's HoW sHe AlwAyS FeEls

Kira: SENA! Why did you have to type like that! i can't read it now!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 6, 2012)

LuckyLaprs: *swims* Just keep swimming... *swims*


----------



## Monoking (Aug 6, 2012)

*walks in*

'Sup, peelples.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 6, 2012)

*uses Attract*


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 7, 2012)

Aquaman: ...What.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 7, 2012)

*Transforms into bot mode* (jus cuz) Whatever happened to "Caption The Avatar Above You"?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 8, 2012)

LuckyLaprs: Just keep swimming *swims* Just keep swimming...


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

...orrrr stop swimming. Now, I mean it. STOP. Cookies. * transforms into Lapras*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

*gets on LL's back*

Wheee! Go faster!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 8, 2012)

Lapras: Oh god no. *Swims* Just... keep... swim... ming


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 8, 2012)

Faster! Faster!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

Slower! Slower! Cookies!


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 9, 2012)

I can swim the fastest.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

Are you sure? *transforms into high-speed boat*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

LuckyLaprs: *faints*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 9, 2012)

One down, five or so to go...

*tries to make AA run into Kiwi*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

*transforms into togekiss*
Not just yet, you'll have to _catch me if you can_!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure illusions don't really work the way you use them. Oh well.

*throws cinder block*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

*dodges cinder block*
Whatever.
Cookies!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

*noms on cookie blissfully* 

Your offering is accepted. You shall be spared.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks!
Anyways, cookies!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 10, 2012)

*cookie party ensues*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

Yaay! Yaay! Cookies! Cookies!
*rents balloons from RentABalloon*
...


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 11, 2012)

...Wait, why are you a Kirlia now?


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 11, 2012)

*TARDIS noises*
Hello, what's going on in here?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 11, 2012)

It is not Kirlia. It is simply an illusion... *spooky music*
Anyway, we're having a cookie party!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, my age must be taking it's share, I could swear I were just talking to some nice and exploitable youngsters, but it seems that it was merely a mindtrick, or some kind of illusion.
*Looks sternly at the Kirlia*
I say, who is this doctor?


----------



## guy standing behind you (Aug 11, 2012)

*falls in through ceiling*
Oh, look. People. Hi people!
*waves giant arm*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 12, 2012)

... ...
The cookie party has now been officially canceled.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 12, 2012)

Aw...

Okay.

*tries to hack guy's body*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 12, 2012)

*Looks down at Penguin trying to hack at my metal body while a sweat drop develops*


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 15, 2012)

No! No hacking! D:<
Can't we be peaceful?!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Aug 15, 2012)

*Togepi disappears* 

*is replaced by Piplup*


----------



## Momo(th) (Aug 15, 2012)

Watches from my awesome ship, *DE HALBERD!*

Ask if anyone wants a ride.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, I'll take.

...Wait, does this cost money?


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm...
*steps in blue box*
*blue box disappears*
*blue box reappears on ship*
Hello!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, nice to see someone else in this ship here. It's been pretty lonely.

Also, cookies!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 18, 2012)

I jus got a ticket for parking on your ship in an area which is apparently Permit Parking only...


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 24, 2012)

Doctor: Ooooh nooo! *runs in TARDIS*
*TARDIS dissapears*

Robot Unicorn: *runs on ship*
(obviously drunk) England: Ooh, a pirate ship! I was a pirate once!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I met Captain Jack Sparrow today! Well, someone cosplaying as Jack Sparrow...


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 26, 2012)

England: Heh. I was more badass than him. ||:3

((edit because avvie change))
Robot Unicorn: Neiigh! *runs off*
England: No! Uni, wait! D:

Sealand: *walks in*
Hm? I thought Jerk England was here...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

*Decides to sit down, making sure not to squash anyone with my shiny metal behind...*


----------

